# AKG SR450 Wireless Receiver Problem



## Amishplumber (Sep 16, 2011)

So, a year or so ago a private school I occasionally TD at bought a wireless mic system along with a new soundboard. Specifically its an AKG WMS 450 (SR450 receivers). 8 recievers, 8 wireless lavs and a wireless stick mic. Problem was the guy who came in to set it up was useless. He installed the soundboard into the sound equipment rack and then setup all the wireless receivers right on the table in the tech booth, despite them all having rackmount ears attached. It was a big mess and in the way of everything. The audio rack was also half full of old, no longer used equipment (i.e. VCR, cassette deck etc)

The school hired me this summer to come in one day and overhaul the rack. I put the receivers in the rack where they belong, moved the board out to the table and got rid of extraneous equipment and wiring. Problem is I turned everything on and 1 of the 8 receivers is now not working. It outputs white noise and the display does not look right. Please see the attached photo and video. The top receiver is the one in question. The bottom one is acting normally.




AKG SR450 on Vimeo (this video may not be immediately available since Vimeo makes you wait before your video goes live.)

AKG's manual and website were useless. I tried power cycling, switching power supplies as well as antenna connections. No luck. Also, this all happened back in June.... I was hoping that since no one is in there over the summer, it would fix itself. Found out yesterday thats not the case. Luckily they only use the full set of 8 once a year (in January) so I have time to figure this out!

Any ideas what it could be? Should I just buckle down and call AKG?

Thanks!


----------



## avkid (Sep 16, 2011)

If the display says nothing you have a serious problem.
Call AKG.


----------



## FACTplayers (Sep 16, 2011)

avkid said:


> If the display says nothing you have a serious problem.
> Call AKG.



I second this. I have no idea why that wouldn't have been your next move after power cycling everything. We have some AKG lavalieres and about once a year we have to take them in to get the power supply jack fixed. It breaks just from the weight of the plug.


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 10, 2014)

Did you ever resolve this issue? One of my four receivers just went out in the same way .. I assume the motherboard got fried somehow and I'll just have to pick up another unit with the same band to use as a replacement. I only use my wireless twice a year at this point, so they've been mainly sitting on a shelf (in an Xrack) in the garage.


----------



## Amishplumber (Dec 22, 2014)

Memory is a bit fuzzy now, but I believe we ended up sending it back to AKG to be fixed.


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually that's what I did, and they replaced the motherboard.


----------



## AudJ (Dec 23, 2014)

I had the same problem with 2 of these on separate occasions. Both quickly fixed by AKG, one under warranty, the other was not. Both units had accidentally been dropped while transferring between racks -slid from my hand while balancing, and literally fell about 2 inches. They failed at different times just like this. Never had any problems within the rack, or with any of the other units. At least in my experience, these things do not like to be bumped around outside a rack.


----------

